# CZ vs. other 9mm's



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

Would some CZ PCR, P-01 or P-07 users please comment on how any of these similar models compare to other 9mm pistols you have tried? I am looking at the FNP-9 or XD9 - and maybe the Walther P99 AS - and if anyone has shot the CZ's and these other models - or similar - can tell me how they compare in terms of:

(1) Ergonomics - hand grip comfort?
(2) Recoil - low, medium, harsh?
(3) Reliability?
(4) Accuracy?
(5) Fit and finish quality?

Thanks.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

That's a tall set of questions to attack! I'll start off this thread with "ERGOS." I shoot the SP-01 which is a full sized version of the P-01. The P-01 has an even more comfortable, narrower grip than mine though I believe mine to be one of the most ergo-friendly designs in the market, period. I've owned the XD and really liked it. Ergo's are better than most and comparable, though not as refined as CZ's. The FN and it's twin brother, the Browning Pro9, are light and sport a three-way safety/decock. It can be carried cocked and locked yet still be decocked with a stroke of the thumb. I always felt that if I were to carry this gun cocked, I might accidentally decock when trying to "off" the safety. All this would mean is an unexpected long trigger stroke if it actually occured. The gun still feels good in the hand though not as good as the XD or CZ. The P99 is svelte but I don't like the sweep-style mag release and find it somewhat awkward to manipulate. I would consider the overall ergo's of this gun better than the FN but worse than the XD & CZ. Because the CZ is a true DA/SA design I would choose this weapon over the XD any day. My preference, of course. I carry the full-sized SP-01 everywhere and I feel well protected should the need arise for overwhelming force.


----------



## Donato (Apr 15, 2009)

Pistolero said:


> That's a tall set of questions to attack! I'll start off this thread with "ERGOS." I shoot the SP-01 which is a full sized version of the P-01. The P-01 has an even more comfortable, narrower grip than mine though I believe mine to be one of the most ergo-friendly designs in the market, period. I've owned the XD and really liked it. Ergo's are better than most and comparable, though not as refined as CZ's. The FN and it's twin brother, the Browning Pro9, are light and sport a three-way safety/decock. It can be carried cocked and locked yet still be decocked with a stroke of the thumb. I always felt that if I were to carry this gun cocked, I might accidentally decock when trying to "off" the safety. All this would mean is an unexpected long trigger stroke if it actually occured. The gun still feels good in the hand though not as good as the XD or CZ. The P99 is svelte but I don't like the sweep-style mag release and find it somewhat awkward to manipulate. I would consider the overall ergo's of this gun better than the FN but worse than the XD & CZ. Because the CZ is a true DA/SA design I would choose this weapon over the XD any day. My preference, of course. I carry the full-sized SP-01 everywhere and I feel well protected should the need arise for overwhelming force.


LOL. Yes, there are lots of questions, but you attacked them very well. Thanks alot for your detailed and very helpful reply. I've got to get my hands on a PCR - maybe today.


----------

